# Flywheel/Piston question



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Morning Forum Members, 
I received a used small block for my single stage Toro CCR - 3650 yesterday. I will be attaching the muffler, carb and flywheel to the block today. This might be a silly question but I will ask anyway before the engine goes back in. Do I need to position the Flywheel/Piston in a particular way or does it not matter?

Thanks for the help,

Tim


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

looking at the toro website for parts it looks like NO, tapered crank flywheel end with a fixed key way . 
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=29465


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

33 woodie said:


> looking at the toro website for parts it looks like NO, tapered crank flywheel end with a fixed key way .
> https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=29465


Thanks 33 Woodie, I can get started this morning and hopefully get everything put back together and hopefully get her going!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

good luck just follow the shop manual which you can download from the toro website


----------

